
Show HN: Dhole, a developer-friendly cryptography interface built on libsodium - some_furry
https://dholecrypto.com
======
sucrose
Looks interesting-- I'm currently in the process of writing a custom CMS blog
for a friend, this will be useful for the authentication.

------
mrsareen
thanks, will try it out for next Firestore project

